
Show HN: I come up with the concept of Selfie Program - lorenzosnap
https://medium.com/@yolpogists/sequential-and-the-power-of-selfie-programs-2cefceb9e7d6
======
lorenzosnap
here is a cheesy example of JavaScript selfie program for the hacker news
community

[https://sequential.js.org/live.html#G4QwTgBOYgnhBeCBtA5ACwKY...](https://sequential.js.org/live.html#G4QwTgBOYgnhBeCBtA5ACwKYBtsHtUAaDEAYwGtMwjUA7TAdwGciJUxMQATKlgXQDcAKFJ5aTPNkwA6fAHMAFNDjSAVngCWtBagC0qAJQGgA)

------
lozzo
That is a fine JS editor you have got up there. we should create links for
most of those w t f s here
[https://github.com/denysdovhan/wtfjs](https://github.com/denysdovhan/wtfjs)

------
Morgangeek
interesting, funny results when using console.log(this)

